

Ask HN: Can I help you be more awesome today? (No strings. Inquire within.) - mikegreenberg

This last week has been absolutely ridiculous for me. I'd like to make it up to myself by doing something meaningful for some strangers. I like this community a lot and want to see if there's anything I can do to make you a little more successful. No strings. To give you an idea of what I might be able to help you with, let me tell you a few things I've done to help others...<p>- Last night, I volunteered at TEDxMIA's screening of TEDGlobal where I fulfilled their video stream management and multiplexing fantasies,<p>- I've built network operations center monitoring software for proprietary wireless protocols. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnleO8H4lyY)<p>- I regularly brainstorm with others in the SoFL entrepreneurial and tech circles as we look for ways to grow our community and attract talent to our market.<p>- I'm an early adopter, enjoy playing with new tech and can provide strong, constructive, specific feedback.<p>- I understand good design from bad design. Aesthetics are not lost on me.<p>- I have a family and juggle a mediocre work-life balance that's gradually improving.<p>So if there's something I can help you with, just ask here or @mikegreenberg on Twitter. Be specific about what you're trying to fix/solve/accomplish. The more details you provide, the better I can help you out. :)<p>Cheers!<p>PS: This is how it went last time I did this: 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649226
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2544886<p>PPS: I have a day job and other things going on today as well, so please keep your requests to things I could do for you inside 10-15 minutes so I can help more people.
======
sophie_shoes
Great idea! You may think my request a little odd, but believe me it will help
me. I am not fortunate enough to have a family of my own, and since you
mentioned the words 'mediocre work-life balance' please take my fifteen
minutes of favour and go and spend them with your children. Have some real
quality time together, do something really fun with them so that they get an
extra quarter of an hour with their Dad, who would otherwise have been
working. It'll make me feel good to know that I can make someone else's kids
just a little bit happier by the magic of the internet.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Done and done. (And it won't be just 15 minutes.)

~~~
dbalatero
Can I request this again?

~~~
mikegreenberg
After this week, I'm actually setting aside this entire weekend to being with
the family. :)

------
mathiasben
I've got a problem I'd love some help with - a very good friend of mine runs a
high traffic niche community website. A week ago someone in china setup a
look-alike site and has been scraping their content and redirecting their
users, effectively hi-jacking the ad revenue. Would love to find some way to
shut down the look-alike website. Any input would be appreciated. thanks!

~~~
pero
Google will delist them eventually. You can also speed up the process:

[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/spamreport?hl=en&...](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/spamreport?hl=en&pli=1)

~~~
mathiasben
Was one of the first things we did.

------
pspeter3
Just as a side note, have you heard of sparked.com? It lets you do
microvolunteering like this too.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Sparked.com looks beautifully designed and executed, but this directs helpers
toward a cause. My interest here is directing my help toward an industry or
specific group which I am actively involved. Would love something like this if
you are aware of anything...

Bookmarked sparked.com for later, though! Thanks for heads up.

~~~
benrmatthews
Check out <http://brightworks.me> too - more geared towards Comms/Marketing -
would love to hear your thoughts :)

~~~
mikegreenberg
Also a great looking implementation. Although, I'm not sure it's obvious that
you can click on the circle to expand the available jobs. It also seems that
some of your other users (aside from Urban Green Fair) aren't aware they can
place multiple tasks to complete.

~~~
benrmatthews
Thanks for the feedback, Mike - appreciated. We're working on a product tour
that should make things clearer and will def let users know that they should
add multiple tasks.

------
rishikhullar
I'd love it if you liked us on facebook.com/utellit, followed us @getutellit
and signed up for the beta at utell.it so we can send you the app via Test
Flight (if you have an iPhone). We'd love for you to start sending a bunch of
utellit messages and give us feedback on flow, design and what new features or
changes you would like to see. Please send feedback to feedback@utell.it. What
you are doing is super cool and I deeply appreciate your time.

~~~
mikegreenberg
I hope you take this criticism constructively.

I'd be VERY happy to help you, but your approach is completely wrong. By
asking me to "Like" your facebook page and follow you on Twitter, you end up
losing more than you could have potentially gained. I'm very supportive of
projects which I believe are interesting and helpful to my followers and will
add them willingly to my incoming content. If you coerce me into it before
deciding that on my own, individuals (like myself) will use other factors to
decide if they will take your desired action (like your request = pushy; or
our past relationship = n/a).

If you want people to take your desired action that will affect them long term
(like including your project in my twitter feed), give them some incentive! ;)

I also do not have an iPhone to test your idea with, unfortunately. And your
blog link at the bottom of the page doesn't work yet. Also, I think your
homepage is somewhat misleading. Even if you're trying to be funny, your
mentions of high profile blogs and quotes of yourself may be more harmful than
humorous.

------
photon_off
I have a survey and brainstorm request which I feel you'd be able to answer
helpfully and in under 15 minutes:

Suppose you're in the market to buy an item of type <x> (eg: blender, TV,
energy bar). How do you go about finding the best <x>? Do you google "best
<x>"? Do you go straight to Amazon? When/if you find a store, Do you sort by
best rated, most reviews, most popular? How do you determine how much you're
willing to spend? How do you determine which features exist, and which
features are right to you? In fact, what things do you find necessary to
determine? What's your process?

Ultimately, I'd like your thoughts on what the pain points of product search
are, and how they could be improved.

~~~
mikegreenberg
I can't tell you how to make things better, but I'll describe my product
search process. For the sake of example, we'll assume a few things:

\- It's a high value item (I won't waste much time researching items less than
$100 unless I'll be using it more than 10% of my waking moments).

\- There's enough differentiation in my available options that my time
invested in the research will significantly improve my chances that I'll be
satisfied with my purchase (like comparing features on a TV, researching
specific technology used by specific camera bodies, etc)

First, I'll check the available market and figure out what the range in prices
is. (What's the most and least I can expect in the market now.) If this is in
line with what I'm willing to pay, I'll continue. I'll figure out which
features/specifications are the most important to my satisfaction. If I don't
know enough about these specifications, I'll read up on the options and see
what is better and why they're better. (Sometimes finding reliable resources
tends to be difficult.) Getting an idea on what the cost is for one feature
over again is important. Then, I'll narrow it down to two or three models that
I'm interested in based on the best intersection between the features I want
and the price I'm willing to pay. I research to see if the market is seasonal
(will I get a better price during April vs December) or tends to offer
discounts or sales on what I'm purchasing. This will help me decided if I
should buy now (when buying now is as good as any other time, as it is with
technology) or if I should wait for a more opportune time (when sales and
discounts are worth waiting for). Then, if I have any ways to pay that give me
added benefits with the purchase, I'll briefly consider those options (like
paying with AmEx to get traveler's insurance or cash back for a plane ticket
versus my bank card which gives me points on flights).

Not sure if you want more detail than that, but that's the gist.

~~~
photon_off
That's exactly what I'm looking for. I tend to shop in the exact same manner
-- though for items under $100 I still have a process of determining the
"best" one from the price I'm willing to pay and the reviews.

Thanks for your input.

------
rdaniel1983
Mike,

Writing in regards to my startup (www.bestvendor.com). We're a 3 month old
startup in New York. Our vision is to create a platform where startups and
tech companies can quickly research or discover products to use in their
business.

One thing I'd love to do is to survey ~100-200 people from Hacker News so we
could aggregate the data in an interesting way ("what do hackers use in their
business?", etc), create some buzz while were in product development mode and
provide the users on here a quick snapshot of useful tools and hacks.

My best idea right now is to create a survey and put it up on Ask HN. I would
love your thoughts on a strategy to get it answered in mass as I have never
done it before.

Rawson

~~~
mikegreenberg
There's no right/best way to do this. Find some way to give
reader/participants some incentive for completing it. You could consider
releasing the data publicly, making it into an interactive application that is
unique and interesting to progress through, or even just guerrilla-marketing
it (send a survey many times and modifying it each time to attract a different
group). I have to say that market research is not my strong point, but if you
can find a way to make it really interesting in some way you can easily hit
your 100-200 data points.

You might also consider attending some meetups and asking to participate in
them in return for asking the participants to take your survey. Not all will,
but you could possibly get good bang for your buck that way.

------
JohnnyBrown
By SoFL I assume you mean South Florida?

Can you comment on the startup scene/general market for developers there? I
grew up in West Palm and would like to try living there again.

~~~
mikegreenberg
West Palm is totally part of South Florida. (In my mind.) There are lots of
great efforts happening and it's still young. Developers are in great need. I
hear about possibilities for jobs frequently.
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2767949>)

Why don't you take the hike down a few times and attend some of the events
down here to get a good feel for yourself. There's no reason that you have to
take the jump without being able to cheaply come down once or twice a month. I
live near Sunrise and often drive down to Kendall or as far north as WPB for
some events. This is a good site for events and covers much of SoFL:
<http://www.miamitechevents.com>

I talked about this briefly last month and it still largely applies:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2545770>

------
raheemm
Wow! Thanks for your generosity. I have a site called "IT Leaders Today" - its
about leadership and management for geeks - <http://itleaderstoday.com>. Could
you take a look and critique it? Pls. be brutally honest. I'd like your
thoughts on the content. Does it seem useful, interesting, entertaining? What
to do to make it engaging. Email me your thoughts at raheemm1 @ yahoo Thanks.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Check your inbox. ;)

------
nico_h
Hi!

"- I understand good design from bad design. Aesthetics are not lost on me."

If you have a few minutes and are willing to use your sense of aestethics,
please have a look at <http://www.displayator.com> and give me your two cents
about what sucks most about it. i.e.:

\- is it clear what is it about?

\- what's most ugly about it ?

Thank you very much,

Nicolas

~~~
mikegreenberg
There's a lot of explaining on your site where you should be doing a LOT more
showing. Use some awesome HTML5 tech to put a "live" demo of your app on the
landing page. Load a largish file and offer the user to "zoom in" and "zoom
out" on the play device to imitate what your device does for them. A "live"
demo would eliminate the need for portrait/landscape examples under the first
demo phone. Put links under your "live" demo which will load your example
Displayables (the Great Wave, Railway maps, etc) inside the demo. In just the
suggestion alone, I've shorted your page to less than two screens of scrolling
(on my display). I personally hate the long-form sell and think it should be
as obvious as possible as quickly as possible.

The layout could be much improved. I'm guessing you know this already since
you primed me to think it was ugly in your request. I'm viewing on a 1280x800
display and can't see the full demo iPhone on my screen. The nav at the top
could be a little sleeker. Your call to action to "Start creating Displayables
now!" shouldn't be buried. You could get a lot of mileage out of buying a pre-
made theme and implementing that if you don't want to spend a lot of time of
creating something.

Lower the friction to get your users support. Google Groups and email are not
scalable ways to support your users. I'm not saying this should go away, but
consider at least putting a form that emails you so they don't have to open
their mail client, think up a subject and free form some thoughts in your
direction. Ideally, make feedback simple, easy and fun.

~~~
nico_h
I already reduced the height of the iPhone and the page as a whole, bringing
the "start creating Displayables now" closer to the top.(down to 2 screens
from 4).

Still working on the live HTML 5 demo. After that I'll work on decreasing the
support friction.

------
jawns
I have a collection of 10 useful (to me, anyway) Facebook applications that
I've bundled together and made available as a subscription:

FAB (<http://www.fabappsbundle.com>)

I'm looking for no-cost ways to get people to the site, and, more importantly,
to have them actually buy a subscription after their free trial runs out.

Any advice?

~~~
mikegreenberg
As far as no-cost ways, your best bet is natural word of mouth. People will
happily talk about things which genuinely solve a pain point in their life. (I
realize this avenue of advertising will be difficult as Facebook apps are
probably not something people are going to chat about unless they are a drop-
dead necessity.

Facebook advertising (as mentioned) is a really good idea, actually. And if
you look around carefully enough, Facebook has been offering free $75-100 to
play around with their ads. (Look in Wired magazines, or do a few well
intentioned searches for "Facebook ads" or the like.)

You might consider including screenshots (where appropriate) and explanations
of how some of these "apps" work. Like with Unrestricted Status, will this
work with the same exact flow my normal status updates work (or do I have to
open an App to send my update)? I shouldn't have any questions about how
something will work (or should have a dead simple way of asking and getting
the fastest response possible). A potential buyer will quickly lose interest
if it takes long to get questions answered.

You've got a LOT of text to parse through to decide if this is something I
want to pay money for. (Let alone give you access to my data on Facebook to
try it out.) Find a way to more quickly convey the value you're providing with
this bundle.

Find sites which are in line with your value prop and marketing strategy.
Lifehacker loves stuff like this and finding good bloggers and writers to
cover your site is some of the best "free" advertising you can get. I say
"free" because you still have to invest in the relationship with these
writers.

That should be plenty to start with. :) (And sorry for the slow reply...)

------
abyssknight
Anything you could do to promote the Greater Orlando Hackerspace, FamiLAB,
would be awesome. :) We're building our reputation right now, but really need
to expand our membership so we can move to a bigger location (to house our
bigger machine shop equipment) with (working, adequate) air conditioning. A
retweet here and there, or a mention to your social network would be greatly
appreciated.

~~~
mikegreenberg
Get in touch with me on Twitter. I'll happily follow and retweet exciting
stuff going on for you. I'd also get in touch with @TravisWebster on Twitter.
He's local to you and currently working on something in the co-
working/incubation/hackerspace arena that might be mutually beneficial. Worst
case, a great person to know!

------
edwardy20
Hi, I have started a crowdsourced translation website:
<http://www.wikitranslation.org>

I am seeing a lot of people willing to request translations, but not as much
people are willing to translate. How can I encourage users to contribute?
Also, any pointers on the design are appreciated. Thanks for your time.

~~~
mikegreenberg
First thing: Watch this video from Luis von Ahn
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQl6jUjFjp4>

He is the creator of reCAPTCHA and working on a translation solution which
answers your question (regarding how to get people to eagerly do work for your
community) pretty eloquently.

Regarding your specific user engagement problem... I would venture to say that
the problem you're solving here is not clear. You describe what your site can
DO! But not what your site DOES for me. In other words, you're solving
problems. Not providing solutions. This blog post from Dave McClure is pretty
relevant here, too: [http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2009/08/your-
solution-is...](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2009/08/your-solution-is-
not-my-problem.html)

Despite the aggressive tone of the article, I think there's a good insight on
how you should be "pitching" on your website's landing page.

~~~
edwardy20
Awesome links. At first I thought it would work like Yahoo Answers or Quora-
where there is no obvious benefit to answering questions. But I will refocus
my efforts to let people learn a language and translate at the same time.
Thanks a bunch!

------
cycojesus
"I understand good design from bad design. Aesthetics are not lost on me." I
might just have to steal this sentence from you...

EDIT: more seriously, have a look at my CV [
<http://www.gwenhael.net/p/english-cv.html> ] and tell me why it sucks and how
to land a decent job in Vietnam or France ;)

~~~
mikegreenberg
Job markets vary greatly from place to place and I am certainly no expert on
the formalities abroad. That said, as someone who might be reviewing your
resume for the purposes of a job in the US, these are the things I would
suggest improvement. (Hopefully, these may be relevant for use in your target
markets. And as a sudden thought, why don't you use <http://aytm.com> to have
people from those countries review your resume for you. AYTM doesn't have to
be just for testing your business model.)

I've been using Stackoverflow Careers for my resume lately. Take a look at the
format: <http://bit.ly/muwOOl>

\- Resumes should be good for scanning. And I can't scan this to find the key
items I'd be interested in. In my resume, the key skills are easy to see at a
glance. What I prefer to work with and what I loathe. Each piece of experience
indicates the tech that I worked with and what I did there. Your resume
includes your overall skills at the bottom, but they should be first, IMO. I
should be able to see a snapshot of your pedigree within 10 seconds of
scanning your resume.

\- I started all my supporting details in my resume with verbs. You take
action and these details need to show that. Specific stats are helpful if you
have them...but don't embellish. Expect to be asked how you achieved specific
stats. Use stats that have a reference point. "Increased sales %10 year over
year" vs "Grew sales 10% year over year, leaving the company with just over
$30MM in gross sales per annum"

\- What do you do for fun to further your professional goals? (Even just your
casual activity could be an interesting data point which companies consider in
the hiring process.) The fact that you organize events, regularly travel a few
hundred miles to hit the slopes regularly, or even have a disciplined hobby
shows unique character that companies look for to enrich their office culture.

\- Constantly refine your resume. An update once every 6 months or year is
good to make sure your accomplishments are well documented.

These are great places to start. And there are plenty of online resources.
Check out <http://brazencareerist.com> as a personal favorite for professional
development resources.

------
adyus
Do you know of any interesting startups or tech companies in SoFL that are
looking for new hires?

The only things I could find are old web devel and design firms whose own
websites look like 1999 and nobody who might do anything remotely new or
interesting. I'd hate to have to move out of Miami just because there's
nothing interesting to work at / for.

~~~
mikegreenberg
I know people who are actively looking for Rails and Python devs. And I
occasionally get some requests for iOS and more recently Android devs. If
you're looking for work, there's plenty to be found. If you let me know what
you're looking for, I'll see who I can connect you with.

~~~
adyus
Mike, thank you. I do appreciate the help. I used to work with PHP and MySQL,
but recently I've moved to Javascript on both backend (Node.js) and frontend
(Backbone.js, jQuery, etc.). I love improving UX until it's dead simple.

If it's Rails that people are looking for, I can learn it fast.

Can I get in touch over email or Twitter to continue this?

~~~
mikegreenberg
By all means. Email is best. (initials at nobulb.com)

------
JustTim
"- I regularly brainstorm with others in the SoFL entrepreneurial and tech
circles as we look for ways to grow our community and attract talent to our
market."

Tell us more...

Thanks Tim - an entrepreneur/small biz owner who spend half his time in SoFL

~~~
mikegreenberg
First, welcome to HackerNews. ;)

There are individuals down here who are working on projects, initiatives, and
events that will ultimately enrich our community down here. Co-working spaces
are growing for entrepreneurs, programmers, and small business owners to get
bootstrapped with resources easily. Organizers are creating engaging,
educational and inspiring events that are attracting some great attention
nationally. There is a need here and figuring out how to address the need is a
constant discussion topic among these people.

Personally, I run the South Florida Hack and Tell (<http://hackandtell.org>)
and we're looking to start quarterly workshops that teach a specific topic or
technology. There are several who are organizing hack-a-thons and are getting
the attention and support of larger companies in Silicon Valley. We have our
own conference and tech week in March which has been getting bigger the past
few years. Groups of us are involved in the government and city development
circles and are working the bureaucratic routes.

If you're interested (I'm speaking to any South Floridian who's interested in
growing this community), it's not hard to find out how to contribute to the
scene down here and all it takes is getting involved. Feel free to come out to
any of the events (<http://miamitechevents.com>) and start asking what you can
do. See what other people are doing. Offer suggestions and insight on what
could be done better. Be present.

~~~
JustTim
"First, welcome to HackerNews. ;)"

Actually been a HackerNews reader/lurker for a while, but never felt compelled
to post any comments until reading your post on SoFL entrepreneur groups.

We moved one business (<http://EventDecoratingAcademy.com>) to Miami about two
years ago. We love Miami. It is a much more vibrant community than Milwaukee,
where we also have businesses. I am very pro SoFL. Being in an environment
like Miami helps one see possibilities you otherwise would not have seen. Some
of the fun art work my wife does is at <http://GotLatex.com>. This work is
directly a result from being in Miami.

Our current businesses have physical presence, so we are not a tech folks per
se. However every business that wishes to succeed today must have a tech
undercurrent/backbone. The main reason I follow HackerNews is to find new
ideas for our brick and mortar type business.

I also have an interest in tech since back in the late seventies/ early
eighties when I programed metal working machine tools using a teletype to make
a paper punch tape to run the program. We also wrote inventory databases using
dBase on CP/M machines with 8" 100k floppy drives... yes, back then a whole
business could reside on 100k of data. No fancy GUI, turn the machine on a
single period was displayed on a monochrome screen.

Tim

~~~
mikegreenberg
Talk about old school. Glad to have you down here!

------
aorshan
Hello, I have a small request. I go to the University of Miami and am finding
it very hard to find people who are interested in tech, coding, and
entrepreneurship in general. Any tips on places I can go to find people of a
more "Hacker News" mindset?

~~~
mikegreenberg
Check out the Toppel Career Center (AKA "The Launch Pad") and get plugged in
there ASAP. There are a TON of things going on right there on campus. Check
out <http://miamitechevents.com> for nearby events and if you don't find
something suitable, I know the university will give you plenty of cash to play
with (and to do fun events with) if you can organize an group of people on
campus.

Have you considered any of those yet?

~~~
aorshan
Yea I am currently working with the launchpad on my idea. They've been very
helpful to me and have helped me develop my idea into a full business idea and
product. I'm just having trouble finding someone to help me build it.

~~~
mikegreenberg
For that, you really need to get involved in local meetups, groups, and clubs.
"It's not what you know, it's WHO you know." So get to know some people and
you'll be headed in the right direction.

------
david927
We have a site called Kongoroo (<http://kongoroo.com>). What is one thing we
could we add, and one thing to take away, to make it better?

~~~
mikegreenberg
The interface is nice and big. Perfect for a younger crowd and something I
don't think you should change.

\- Your initial age/sex question should probably be on a landing page geared
toward parents who are bringing their kids to the webpage. On this landing
page, you should include information about what the site is for and why a
parent might appreciate the content there.

\- After selecting age/sex, it will direct parents to the portal their kids
would interact with. This portal would be opened fullscreen (javascript) and
not include the bottom nav or other distractions which kids wouldn't care able
(like changing their sex or age at the top). Maybe make the page
"bookmarkable" so they take the URL and always get back to the portal for Boys
aged 0-3 instead of having to select that each time (allowing a way to bypass
the parent's landing page mentioned above).

\- If this isn't really intended for kids to interact with, maybe you should
consider providing a "kid-friendly" version where they can navigate and
explore the content on their own. There are few decent solutions which let
kids "learn" to use the internet inside a sandbox.

Overall, I think this site is great! Sent a link to my better half to use with
our toddlers. ;)

~~~
david927
Thanks for the great feedback!

We had a landing page but we were losing a lot of people on it. Switch testing
made it clear that more people preferred the current layout where the
age/interest selection is optional.

We'll go over your comment again and weigh each one in. Thanks again!

------
charlesju
I feel like this would be a cool startup idea, a karma network where people
post things they would like help with and people get karma points for helping.

------
thewordpainter
love it, mike. you in miami?

as for a simple request, our startup ( <http://gorankem.com> ) should be
getting a nice mashable writeup soon enough tonight in their spark of genius
feature.

if you could share that across your networks using the six buttons from the
mashable article, i'd really appreciate it!

-adam

~~~
mikegreenberg
I'm in Coral Springs actually.

I checked out the write up and it's a pretty flattering piece. I'm happy to
recommend something that I believe is worth recommending. Unfortunately, your
site is down and I can't play with it myself. I'm assuming you're finding
yourself with some unexpected success. When/if you'd like me to take a look at
it again, just drop me an email. (my initals at nobulb.com)

------
someone13
What do you think are the biggest unsolved problems in the computer security
field today? What kind of solutions would you like to see?

~~~
mikegreenberg
I think the biggest computer security problem today is not a technological
problem. It's us (and the way we use the tools we already have). We have
created some pretty fantastic solutions to protecting and obfuscating
information from each other. (Language being the oldest one I'm currently
aware of.)

A good example of my point: The recent problem with MtGox (a marketplace for
trading cryptographically secure currency) tanking was a human problem. (FYI,
a guy who had access to the MtGox databases allowed his personal equipment to
become compromised with MtGox backups on it. These databases had a poorly
designed security implementation.) Until we can create completely intuitive
security (hard), create idiot proof technology which protects itself from the
user (harder) or appropriately educate people on their actions at the time
they are making them (overwhelmingly impossible to do well at scale); we will
have problems which are arguably much more important than solving any other
problem.

(This depends on your point of view and what your metrics are that describe
something as a "problem".)

------
hwang89
Do you have a LinkedIn? Can I add you?

~~~
mikegreenberg
You may find my internet presence here: <http://nobulb.com/personas/>

I don't actively use LinkedIn and check it semi regularly, but you're welcome
to use that if you don't mind slow turn around from me on there.

------
revorad
Can I email you?

~~~
mikegreenberg
Feel free. (my initials) at nobulb.com.

------
phyllotaxis
Do you like coffee? PM me your address and I will send you a pound of the best
Guatemala Huehuetenango you've had all week. Just came out of the roaster a
few days ago fresh. I work at a roastery. This is my 1LB/week employee coffee.
I think what you are doing is cool as hell.

~~~
mikegreenberg
I'm honestly not a huge coffee fan... but I work with a bunch of coffee
afficianados who would love to partake! Sadly, I don't think there's a way to
PM you here. You could email me at (myinitials) at nobulb.com and I'll get
back to you there. Thank you so much.

~~~
phyllotaxis
<cough> [http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-07-coffee-tea-
consumption...](http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-07-coffee-tea-consumption-
mrsa.html) Prevent bacteria in your nose. Drink coffee. :)

~~~
mikegreenberg
It's not that I don't drink coffee. I just don't drink enough to appreciate
Jamacian Blue Mountain (which I've had personally while ON Blue Mountain) over
Cafe Bustelo.

------
Hisoka
Do you think people in general secretly wish for others to fail, or at least
not succeed?

~~~
mikegreenberg
Of course! Humans are fucking greedy! People have different motives for
seeking failure in others, but you're kidding yourself if you think everyone
has the best intentions in their actions, words, and gestures.

To note: this gesture is seemingly altruistic, however I benefit from these
interactions in ways that may not be immediately obvious.

